

How is this legal? - minton

Anyone with my basic information is able to lookup my political party?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;registration.elections.myflorida.com&#x2F;CheckVoterStatus
======
dangrossman
Generally, everything is legal until some government body writes and passes
legislation making it illegal. It is legal because it hasn't been made
illegal. If you donate money to a political candidate or party, that gets
published online as well; it's actually illegal not to make that information
public.

